# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Жадина-говядина

## Asteriks

*Жадный - это не скупой. Жадный - это такой паразит, который сам не гам и другому не дам. Вот рождаются же жадные люди, у которых снега не выпросишь, потому что и просить у таких не охота. У таких всегда последний кусок хлеба. Всегда жалуются, только бы никто ничего у них не попросил. У Вас как с жадностью? Может, Вы жадина-говядина?*

----------


## Irina

Я не жадная, я домовитая   А если серьёзно, то жадиной меня ещё никто никогда не называл.

----------


## Asteriks

У меня в душе сидит жадина)) Честно-честно. Может, окружающие не замечают, но это так. Правда, по отношению к близким людям она не работает, хоть этот факт меня успокаивает. 
Ох, погодите, чуть не так. Про сам не гам - это не про меня)))

----------


## vova230

Жадность не порок. Жадный и домовитый по сути синонимы. В меру жадным быть лучше, чем быть мотом. Гораздо хуже быть скупым, эта высшая мера жадности очень вредна всем, в том числе и самому человеку, не зря ведь есть пословица: "Скупой платит дважды"

----------


## Asteriks

Скупой или жадный? Кто хуже?

----------


## Irina

Я думаю скупой. И сам не живёт и другим не даёт.

----------


## BiZ111

Бывают тёти с головой из Марса, а жадность на фоне маячит мелкой точкой))..
Абсолютно нежадный. Жадный и скупой одно и тоже

----------


## Irina

*Жадность* — Неумеренное желание владения или потребления.

*Скупость* - Чрезмерная бережливость, нелюбовь к тратам, издержкам, расходованию своего имущества, достояния.

Мне кажется разница всё-таки есть.

----------


## Akasey

Разница конечно есть, вот я скупой наверное.

----------


## Irina

Я вот подумала и решила, что всё-таки я жадная, но в хорошем смысле этого слова.
Жадная до жизни, удовольствий. приключений

----------

